# Century Geometry



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

Is there any complete information for all the geometry measurements for merckx century geometry?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

They seemed to use a variety of geometry setups over the years, from my experience. All it means in reality is a long top tube, laid back seat tube angle, low bottom bracket, long seat stays and maybe something with the fork angle I don't understand. It makes it a comfortable bike that tracks straight.

There are lots of bikes with similar geometry, it's nothing unique to this brand, I bought a $500 surly touring bike and it has similar geometry and rides about the same.


----------

